# Power outage survival stove



## C.L.Ripley

This guy's got a good idea. There are probably a lot of people who would like to have a wood stove in a emergency situation but don't have the place for it under normal conditions or either wouldn't know how to go about hooking one up.

This would supposedly provide everything you need to hook one up in a few minutes. And would make it possible for almost anyone to have one at the ready.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1164092551/power-outage-survival-stove


----------



## Operator6

I guess that's a good deal if you don't have a fireplace.


----------



## homegrownrose

I think that's a great idea for those who don't have a fireplace!!


----------



## Denton

Yup. People like me.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I would worry that it is so thin

I would have some brick with sheet metal to put under it.. all you need is to have coals fall out or POP out when you are feeding it... 

also it needs to have a 90% up on the outside or if there is a big wind as you open the door inside to feed it, it could (if the wind was blowing right) blow fire all over the floor.

AND..this most likely violates a dozen codes for safety

I like the concept, but not the design


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

I love kickstarter projects! I was thinking along the lines of MM too, looks like a crude prototype. I wish he was on version 3 or 4. I wonder how the pledges will go ugh he hasn't even raised $1,000 yet.


----------



## whoppo

I dunno... if you live where loss of electricity would cause you to freeze, it would be pretty much mandatory to have alternative solutions already in place. Generator with a good fuel supply... a wood stove with a good supply of cordwood or biobricks... a gas fireplace with a 100+ gallon LP tank... even a kerosene heater with several cans of K1 safely stored.

These temporary thru-window solutions are a recipe for disaster, from which you'll find no help from your insurance policies.

Powered by BlackBerry Passport SE


----------



## Boss Dog

I've been kicking around a similar idea using a cheap smoker grill, like this one. 
Offset BBQ Smoker 430 | Char-Broil®

hm-m-m, a flat top to heat your beans on. sounds like a good excuse to shop for a new 'better' grill!


----------



## Boss Dog

Outfitter Series? Tent Stove Accessories : Cabela's
This looks promising too.


----------



## Targetshooter

Doesn't look to safe for me ,,


----------



## stevekozak

I hate people that ask for money with no roi. I might donate him $10 to cut off that ugly mullst, though.


----------



## Illini Warrior

if you're going to pre-prep a wood stove - do it correct - that's what prepping is all about .... nothing wrong with a barrel stove if it's done correctly - US Stove Barrel Stove Kit-BSK1000 - The Home Depot - start out with some decent basics and add your double wall stove pipe .....


----------



## hawgrider

C.L.Ripley said:


> This guy's got a good idea. There are probably a lot of people who would like to have a wood stove in a emergency situation but don't have the place for it under normal conditions or either wouldn't know how to go about hooking one up.
> 
> This would supposedly provide everything you need to hook one up in a few minutes. And would make it possible for almost anyone to have one at the ready.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1164092551/power-outage-survival-stove


Fire brick under that barrel stove is a must. Those things get mighty hot!


----------



## MI.oldguy

Vogelzang makes a kit for a 35,or 55 gallon barrel.they are about 50 bucks.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

I understand most on here could just buy a portable stove, tent stove, etc and accomplish the same thing. But you would be amazed at the number of people (grown men) who are challenged by doing much of anything without simple step by step instructions. I'm thinking it might be something that's more useful to the ordinary person who could just grab something out of their closet, read a few instructions and easily set something up during an emergency. I like the basic idea, but as someone else said the design needs work.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Who reads instructions?.put it together right or screw it up then,toss it.


----------



## PCH5150

I like the idea, I just think that if I was going to start a kickstarter project, and was asking people for money? I'd probably go a different route with my intro/explanation. One thing I would do differently is to spell all the words right.


----------



## Illini Warrior

MI.oldguy said:


> Vogelzang makes a kit for a 35,or 55 gallon barrel.they are about 50 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 15978


it's what Home Depot is selling for $50 - US Stove Barrel Stove Kit-BSK1000 - The Home Depot

pick up key parts of the exhaust like the wall thimble and you can salvage & improvise for the rest .... http://www.homedepot.com/p/DuraVent...all-Chimney-Stove-Vent-Kit-6DP-KTTW/100180192


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Illini Warrior said:


> if you're going to pre-prep a wood stove - do it correct - that's what prepping is all about .... nothing wrong with a barrel stove if it's done correctly - US Stove Barrel Stove Kit-BSK1000 - The Home Depot - start out with some decent basics and add your double wall stove pipe .....


 Nope,,,,,,,,,, I been heating for many years with a barrel stove down stairs and a factory wood stove up stairs signal wall pipe
and I get more heat from the pipe than I do the stove. my signal wall pipe is about 18 years old still looks good

signal <-- That don't look right


----------



## budgetprepp-n

hawgrider said:


> Fire brick under that barrel stove is a must. Those things get mighty hot!


Nope,,,,,, soon as you get some ashes in the stove the bottom really doesn't get hot
If you really crank up a wood stove the top of the stove and the pipe will produce the heat.
The pipe will start to glow first before anything. -- I know for sure


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

budgetprepp-n said:


> Nope,,,,,,,,,, I been heating for many years with a barrel stove down stairs and a factory wood stove up stairs signal wall pipe
> and I get more heat from the pipe than I do the stove. my signal wall pipe is about 18 years old still looks good
> 
> signal <-- That don't look right


So if you have a wood stove do you purposely run a long ass pipe thru a few rooms so that you aren't stuck with just one location of heat source? I actually wondered about this, how people say that their wood stove will heat their whole house, yet they must have rooms that are very far from the stove.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

We live in Florida. :shock:


----------



## Operator6

rice paddy daddy said:


> We live in Florida. :shock:


Exactly, when I get cold I just turn the AC off.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I'd_last_a_day said:


> So if you have a wood stove do you purposely run a long ass pipe thru a few rooms so that you aren't stuck with just one location of heat source? I actually wondered about this, how people say that their wood stove will heat their whole house, yet they must have rooms that are very far from the stove.


No but that would work. The rooms fairest from the stove take a while to warm up if you let them get cold. The most I ever do is
maybe a fan to help move the heat around. And shutting the bedroom door is out of the question. If it gets like 0 outside sometimes
I need to keep the room with the stove a little to warm to get heat to the rest of the rooms. Sort of like a car heater when you got
to blast the front with heat to keep the people in the back seat comfortable.

Getting everything warm can be tough be keeping it warm isn't so bad. Maybe I'll do a post on heating with a wood stove and show some tricks. 
Sorry didn't mean to high-jack this thread


----------

